# Please click the link below to complete quick survey



## vanessa.gill (Sep 26, 2011)

We are in need of participants for a research study at Colorado State University. We seek cycling enthusiasts to help us understand their needs better as a product developer. If you are a cyclist, we appreciate your time to help us by participating in completing this questionnaire. It usually takes about 8 minutes to complete. 
Please follow the instructions carefully for each question.

Please be assured that : Your responses are absolutely anonymous and all data is treated in the strictest confidence.
Survey | Qualtrics Survey Software


----------

